# 3 Srtikes...maybe more with EHDDs?



## sledhead 700 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have 2 VIP622s and three EHDDs 2-500g Maxtor's and a 100g Seagate in a enclosure. My Maxtor's only allow 3 moves before they want to reformat ...However my 100g has allowed me to move it between the receivers at least 20 or more times without a reformat. Has anyone else seen this? I would like to move the 500g drives back and forth between the receivers but I have them loaded and can not without the 3 strike rule ...but the 100g will move over and over without problems 

Dave


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good finding. 
Will be particular HDD model or enclosure's USB controller are the reasons ? 
Can you post the info ?


----------



## Tinman! (Dec 21, 2007)

It could be that with such a small drive as the 100 GB that it was emptied during the moving. As I understand it if the drive is emptied of all programming it resets the 2-limit counter. 


-- 
Mike


----------



## Ernie7410 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have a 500 GB Seagate and 2 722 receivers. The first time I moved to the other receiver I got the message that it had to be configured for the second receiver. That worked fine. After that I was able to move it back and forth without any messages. Now, both those receivers have been replaced (they had timer loss problems) with new ones. When I hooked up the Seagate it worked fine on both new ones and I got no messages. So it has now been used with 4 different receivers. Maybe I'm at my limit ?

Ernie


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ernie7410 said:


> I have a 500 GB Seagate and 2 722 receivers. The first time I moved to the other receiver I got the message that it had to be configured for the second receiver. That worked fine. After that I was able to move it back and forth without any messages. Now, both those receivers have been replaced (they had timer loss problems) with new ones. When I hooked up the Seagate it worked fine on both new ones and I got no messages. So it has now been used with 4 different receivers. Maybe I'm at my limit ?
> Ernie


Have you checked your Household Key values? 
Menu - 6 - 3 - Counters then page down ~6 times.
If the values aren't zeros, you can swap as many times as you wish.
The values should be identical, by the way.


----------



## Ernie7410 (Apr 28, 2008)

TulsaOK said:


> Have you checked your Household Key values?
> Menu - 6 - 3 - Counters then page down ~6 times.
> If the values aren't zeros, you can swap as many times as you wish.
> The values should be identical, by the way.


Tulsa:

I checked and have values (not all zeros) for household keys. They are the same for both my 722s.

Can you explain the household key some more? What is it really? How is it assigned?

Thanks,
Ernie


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Ernie7410 said:


> Tulsa:
> 
> I checked and have values (not all zeros) for household keys. They are the same for both my 722s.
> 
> ...


The Household key allows the user to swap the EHD between the receivers as many times as you want provided the keys are the same on each DVR. Apparently, Dish sent down a "hit" to everyone who paid their $40 and activated the USB port. Since the Household key was now different, some got the message that the drive was assigned to another receiver (different Household Key value) and needed to be reformatted. I'm not sure why everyone didn't have a problem but it seems only a few did.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

My Hard drive counter is set to 0x00. Does that mean I can't swap? Why didn't I get a hit for this?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jimb said:


> My Hard drive counter is set to 0x00. Does that mean I can't swap? Why didn't I get a hit for this?


That means that you don't have the Household Key set. Therefore, you can't have unlimited swaps. I understood that everyone that had the USB port enabled was to get the hit. I don't know if calling Tech Support would do any good but it couldn't hurt to try.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

TulsaOK said:


> That means that you don't have the Household Key set. Therefore, you can't have unlimited swaps. I understood that everyone that had the USB port enabled was to get the hit. I don't know if calling Tech Support would do any good but it couldn't hurt to try.


From the poll I put up,although only a small sample responded, far from everyone has gotten a household key. And from what some have said, calling Tech Support will not get you one.


----------



## jimb (Feb 13, 2006)

both my 622 and 722 are set to zeros... I hope they get this thing going soon.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

tnsprin said:


> From the poll I put up,although only a small sample responded, far from everyone has gotten a household key. And from what some have said, calling Tech Support will not get you one.


I didn't mean to suggest that everyone had gotten the hit, only that they were to get the hit. It seems to be taking quite a long time to assign these Household Keys. I wonder how many customers have enabled the USB port.


----------

